# And then we cheeched...



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

LOL

[video=youtube;Pd5lW-Ovcb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=Pd5lW-Ovcb4[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I would NOT want to meet up with those good ol' boys out alone in the woods...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bummer, man!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh man! Are those some of the same fellas that have the Ray-jumps-his-tractor-over-a-car videos? They sure sound the same.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, I just found these guys yesterday.

Some pretty funny stuff. That Pug1 is quite the character.

They're from the Inwood area, I believe.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Some high flying antics in the lawn chair...

[video=youtube;a2hTYmu0IA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2hTYmu0IA4&index=9&list=PL4KVfpifji9RoqLcUvlcMSCKEF011uGZF[/video]

That's the Feral Kid.

Buddy Van Doodle and the double decker pliance jump...

[video=youtube;Sq-w7lgtwsU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq-w7lgtwsU&index=8&list=PL4KVfpifji9RoqLcUvlcMSCKEF011uGZF[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

Buddy Van Doodle II...

[video=youtube;8pLf3dr9zvU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pLf3dr9zvU[/video]


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Latiator said:


> Oh man! Are those some of the same fellas that have the Ray-jumps-his-tractor-over-a-car videos? They sure sound the same.


That Ray's Last Jump video is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Come on down to Rodney and meet Ray! Hilarious stuff. He leaves with a king can in the car...


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd never seen this stuff before, now after showing it around work the last few days we've basically been unable to get anything accomplished. Crazy silliness.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

"...cheeched"... What does that expression mean?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Chooch - to smoke, cheech - to smoke weed.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Chooch - to smoke, cheech - to smoke weed.


thanks. never heard that one before.
I had Italian friends that would call each other chooch and cheech....supposedly one meant "buddy" the other meant "donkey".


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

This may be one of their American cousins

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30InBgGhiSo


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

another one from the same guy

[video=youtube;vIyWt16e8oo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIyWt16e8oo[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

More belligerence (NSFW)...

[video=youtube;YRWgZlCUXJg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRWgZlCUXJg[/video]

Tragically Hip...

[video=youtube;S2Ugu1BVl2I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2Ugu1BVl2I&list=PL4KVfpifji9RoqLcUvlcMSCKEF011uGZF&index=4[/video]

@ 2:08, nap time...

[video=youtube;_hDecZJfN1g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hDecZJfN1g&index=2&list=PL4KVfpifji9RoqLcUvlcMSCKEF011uGZF[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

dudes making 5 k a month with youtube views
[video=youtube;wMLOeZEN0Hc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMLOeZEN0Hc[/video]


sulphur said:


> Chooch - to smoke, cheech - to smoke weed.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Then he's done well - that's more than I make working 20 hours OT a week!


----------

